# great view by the house



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

thought i would share a few view pics from the top of our hill over looking a few towns and the great wisconsin river....can read the shirt?


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

oh yeah and the hats fit great!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice pics! :rockn:


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice pics.




PS. Save me a B.L.

:rockn::rockn:





Just sayin'


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks guys....and B.L is on ice....


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

that's sure a nice place


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice place man. Like the shirt also.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks like a nice view


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Gorgeous place!


----------

